# 11.5" Blue Dragon Flowerhorn..NOTHING I CAN DO?



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Thiis is whats going on..I have a 11.5" Blue Dragon Flower Horn....found this guy upside down on the bottom of my 135...I was like WTF well he never got adjusted to the tank for some odd reason







...so I was like..."what the hell am I gonna do...the day before I did a 50% water change and now he is worse"....my other problem was ...I don't have a huge net....so while I was pacing around looking for options..My great beautiful wife was like [email protected]&k it....scooped him up genlty placed in a cotton shirt and transported him to the other 29 gallon hospital tank...she held him around in the tank tryin to get him to stay upright then adjusted this potatoe rock next to him so he would not fall side ways....his eye where very faint (missing that red when we took him out of the 135 and it seems like they are getting the red back but, I don't think he is gonna make it...measured out the water her was a easy 11.5" wow the biggest monster I have ever owned..







...I went to work...bad start, looks to be a dead fish soon, car wouldn't start and I got a speeding ticket on the way to work....took my license....what else can I do for this guy?....or is it too late..please help....














..I love this guy...his name is Maximus ..I don't know he cam ewith this and maybe that was the reason like Ak had told me that he never really adjusted in the tank....either way the 135 is coming down and all fish will be distributed in smaller set-ups till I get this parisite or whatever out....


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i dont know what the real issue is here, you talk about the tank not being adjusted and then you talk about parasites, what is the problem with the fish??? if its water being adjusted did you use dechlorinator? if its parasite are you treating the tank for it?


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i dont know what the real issue is here, you talk about the tank not being adjusted and then you talk about parasites, what is the problem with the fish??? if its water being adjusted did you use dechlorinator? if its parasite are you treating the tank for it?


I was talking about my flowerhorn not getting adjusted...there was nothing wrong with my tank before I introduced him to it..I have had it set up for a long time with my other cichlids...read...I'm not a pro but I ain't no rookie either..I always use dechlorinator..yeah I said paristies or whatever it is at the end of what I originally wrote ...so I am at work right now..haven't treated him for nothing..thats why I was asking ...if anyone had a clue of what I can try..so I can phone home to my wife and have her pick some things up..

So I just called home ..he's still breathing and getting some color back...but she said that he still looks bad.....not good...
















So I just called home ..he's still breathing and getting some color back...but she said that he still looks bad.....not good...
















So I just called home ..he's still breathing and getting some color back...but she said that he still looks bad.....not good...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well.... dechlor isn't the worst call. Sometimes water conditions change and if you were using dechlor but not anti-chloramines... chloramines can knock you off guard.

That said... this is tough. But cichlids are tough, is he at least right side up?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I gave my response in pm man-

It's a good thing then if he is starting to get his coloration back-They are a very hardy fish-


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I will say that parasites NEVER act that fast. For one thing, the goal of parasites is to keep their hosts alive. It's a chemical aspect. Temperature is another possibility but unlikely.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

He's laying next to a rock..getting his color back but still hasn't moved..will be picking up alot of items if he makes it fo sho...last time I called he was still alive byhimself in a 29 very good water conditions...and plenty of filtration...trying to get my wife to put a powerhead in there...But yeah akskirmish he had the signs since the day I got him...I guess he was alittle to relaxed so to say


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

If he's coming around and has no obvious afflictions (ich, infections, etc.) I would strongly advise to just LEAVE HIM ALONE. He will recover best if not messed with.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

acestro said:


> If he's coming around and has no obvious afflictions (ich, infections, etc.) I would strongly advise to just LEAVE HIM ALONE. He will recover best if not messed with.


He has been advised of that also ace-Just to be clear on the info given here-Told him to add some stress coat-Powerhead for oxygen,Maybe some salt-Certainly not needed-But I fear it was a change in the water conditions that is haveing this effect on him-Not sayin n ething about faces water condition-Previous owner-Just didn't look good to me-Could be a big ph swing- who knows really-Also recommended on coverring the tank and letting him be too-


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm at work guyz *so he's being left alone*.....praying he makes it.....thank you very much for the reponse guyz I really appreciate it alot...


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Well I usually get up at about 6:15 to get ready to go to work but today for some odd reason I got up at about 5:25, I guess to say good bye to Maximus....I seen his breathing was slowing down, struggling, gasping and when I turned on the lights I could see the destruction of red bacteria had done to him, I am very angry at myself and not having picked up the signs since day one...it looks like I will be losing so more of fish in the 135 those have been tooken out and are being medicated in a smller tank...this is horrible, lesson learned I will start to evaluate how I introduce new fish and what to do when I first get them...














I had just got this guy Saturday..I will contact the guy who trded him to me..


----------



## dwono (Jan 27, 2007)

Sorry that you lost this guy.
I don't know if the fact that he's a hybrid contributes to the problem at all.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is the only pic I got from him in his old owners tank.....thanx dwono..I asked myself that too...who knows


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

For sure hybrids can lose genes for resistance to microbes, but I'd guess that they would die at a younger age though.

He was a sharp looking fish, sorry for that loss.









And AK, it is good that you posted what your advice was, you never know who will access this thread for future advice. I'm fine with PMs but I think posting advice is best for just that reason.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn Face-Sorry to hear this man-Like ace has stated about the genes-Possible(most likely would have died alot sooner though),so doubt that was the problem-

Damn face I know you were looking forward to haveing this big guy-Really sucks to lose a good fish-Very important that one acclimates there new fish properly(not saying you did ne thing wrong here).N e how rip-

Do you happen to know-are you gonna look for another down the road


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

sorry to hear whats happening to your fh. but at most try to lessen movements in your water to keep his stress down. and avoid going in front of the tank.

hope he gets more better. keep us posted.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Damn Face-Sorry to hear this man-Like ace has stated about the genes-Possible(most likely would have died alot sooner though),so doubt that was the problem-
> 
> Damn face I know you were looking forward to haveing this big guy-Really sucks to lose a good fish-Very important that one acclimates there new fish properly(not saying you did ne thing wrong here).N e how rip-
> 
> Do you happen to know-are you gonna look for another down the road


I am..I really want me a beautiful fish like that again..... the guy who traded to me lives in area rich of FH's just that go for over $200 a pop at about 4" but he said he would keep an eye out for me...he also stated that he did live in hardy water with little to no maintence ....I am pissed and some of the comments i don't know....the 135 was in a low traffic are with regular maintance, never ever had a loss in there other then to aggression....now since the introduction to this FH I have lost my 10" albino Oscar and a 3" chocalate pleco to the same illness with more to follow from what I see ..for the guy who posted before me please read before u post...he's gone


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

THanx guyz...I wish Icould have turned back to day one...but would that have made a difference???


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sorry to hear about ur flowerhorn


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

I got some good news, my boy Jimmy is hooking me up with a female flowerhorn...already gave me a monster deal on a big head wolffish from Ecuador, gold wolffish, salvine and a plictor something..lol...so I'm excited to be getting back in the flowerhorn business, on the bad side I lost 5 fish total but whatever the ilness or whatever, seems to have been contained..RIP to my Flowerhorn, albino Oscar, Red Oscar, Green Sunfish, and cocalate pleco..some of my favorite fish...


----------



## elementalheadcase (Apr 23, 2005)

face2006 said:


> Here is the only pic I got from him in his old owners tank.....thanx dwono..I asked myself that too...who knows


80 year old fish? j/p looks old


----------

